# Free Signatures



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I've made some signatures which i can't use on this forum, and so i am going to let you guys use them. I will post a Rashad Evans sig and a Frank Mir sig in the coming weeks during the build up to UFC 92: The Ultimate 2008. I will also be posting some signatures for UFC 93 and 94.

I will add your username and make an avatar if you state so in your post. Banners are free, but you can rep me or donate points if you would like, however don't feel obliged to.

*BANNERS*

*Forrest Griffin*










*Quinton "Rampage" Jackson*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Those are too big so make sure you resize them if someone wants to use one. 

They can't be bigger then 420X220.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Sigs have been resized and meet sig lmitations.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Griffin one is very nice


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Plazz...i really like that one too.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

rampage one looks great....well done


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn, can I steal the page one?


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

sure man... i can do an avy too if you want


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

yea man thatd be great, thx alot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know you have to be a paid member to use them right?


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Toxic's right. sorry man, i guess you cant.

If you buy a membership though...


----------

